
Ask HN: Knowledge Based AI Frameworks? - virmundi
I&#x27;ve completed a course on KBAI. I think that it was mostly an overview. I have idea how to apply case-based reasoning to things like recipes. I think my issue boils down to not having a tangible example of a case-based reasoning framework with which to play. I get production rules coming from a Drools background.<p>So far my Google-foo has hit air. Does anyone know of a KBAI framework?
======
mindcrime
How about [http://freecbr.sourceforge.net/](http://freecbr.sourceforge.net/)
or [http://mycbr-project.net/preview/](http://mycbr-project.net/preview/)

Also, depending on how broadly you define things, pretty much all of the work
going on in the Semantic Web world is "knowledge based AI". Look at something
like Jena and/or reasoners like Fact++, etc.

~~~
virmundi
Why are they dead projects?

~~~
mindcrime
Probably because this field is incredibly fad driven (like tech in general)
and this stuff isn't trendy right now. Ignore that though... just because
something isn't the current fad doesn't mean it isn't still useful. Explore,
play around, evaluate things on their own merit.

